# Bbd bbd bbd



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dillian dropped our MONSTER!!! Pictures shortly story at lunch time


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Clocks ticking... Congrats!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow! Congrats!!


----------



## BamaFaninMilton (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Holy crap! That's a stud! Congrats!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Damn stud


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Jason. For all that you, your boys and your family has been through just makes this so much sweeter. Congrats to you and Dillian!!! Job well done!


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that is a dern sure stud brother!!! Glad Dillian got him!!! Make sure you put up lots of pics of his rack....Love to hear the score later when ya'll take him in!!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Wow. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

that is a nice deer- bet the Dillian is happy


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Dang! Congrats to you guys. I bet he's on cloud nine right now!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome ! Congratulations to your son ,that's a heck of a deer.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Wow. That is a stud for a young hunter like that. A really great south Alabama buck. 

Am I seeing things or is his back foot not attached?


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Super stud! congrats, but what happened to that back foot?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

That one deserves a spot on the wall brother!!!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Dude that is awesome, I almost jumped outta my chair onto my bad leg im so happy for y'all


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Whoa....


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

That's a giant buck. Congrats to your son.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Summbish....that's a fine buck right there. Touchdown and going for 2!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Damn stud!! 

Congrats to your boy!! And you!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

That's awesome Jason, congrats to you guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Congrats Dillon... and the jealousy sets in.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. Great job brother.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a stud! True wall hanger. Congrats !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Great shot too! Nice!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am on a higher cloud than he. Guiddy like a little girl. 

God thankyou for this deer and the joy and food that he has and will provide for us and our Family, Amen.


I can hardly stop smiling. WHAT A BUCK!! 

Never capped one before, but think I did pretty good. Luckily he has some Christmas money left and is still owed momey from last few months working with me. He is going on the wall for sure!

MAN WHAT A BUCK........


Thankyou all for the compliments. Happy happy happy Daddy right now


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Heck yeah! Way to go guys and happy eating


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking forward to the story!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh yes, forgot to mention, the mid shoulder shot, dropped him in his tracks. Dillian waited about 10 minutes, went to the plot and he was crawling away, so he fired 2 more from behind, 1 low leg and 1 high ham. Wish he had let it lay, but heck, I would have done the same thing, then went and jumped on it to keep it from Getting g away, lol


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome Buck, congratulations.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats! Yall deserve it!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> Oh yes, forgot to mention, the mid shoulder shot, dropped him in his tracks. Dillian waited about 10 minutes, went to the plot and he was crawling away, so he fired 2 more from behind, 1 low leg and 1 high ham. Wish he had let it lay, but heck, I would have done the same thing, then went and jumped on it to keep it from Getting g away, lol


No worries there, I would have fired my gun dry and then beat him with it! That is a sure enough stud!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh my my, oh hell yes! That's a dandy for sure! Lots of character in those horns - stickers, tine length, crab claw, etc. Awesome!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hell yeah! Where'd he kill him at?q


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That is a fine buck. Congrats to Dillon and yourself. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

WooHooo. What a STUD!!!

Congrats Dillan!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice buck young man 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Dammit man!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Hahaah!! Touchdown Jesus.
Congrats master! Good job dad and heck of a job by your son. That's a beast.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I would be excited just to see that buck. Congrats.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy whitetail moose! Congrats!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> Hell yeah! Where'd he kill him at?q


Clear cut Plot. 125yrd shot. Base of the nexk and out the right shoulder.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Buck, good job on your son.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats to the whole family!!!! I know you've put in your time for the kiddos and it's paid off!!!!!

Heck of a deer!!!

Bigger than anything I have seen or shot!!! Yeah, I'm jealous!!!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

NICE ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Fine shooting by Dillon and great leadership shown by Dad.
Congrats to both of you.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Fine fine animal. Congrats.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Holy [email protected]" that's a monster!! Congratulations!! That's as fine a buck as you'll find anywhere in the country! Congrats again


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Great deer!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

This does my heart good!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Holy tall tines Batman! What a great buck! Congrats to both of you guys on a fine deer. That's a blessing for sure.


----------



## HO5TILE1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Awsome !! Congrats...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jayson Hayes knowing some of the struggles you and your family have been dealing with I am very proud of Dillon and you as a father for teaching these boys how to overlook adversity and enjoy what we love! Gas money to get your family back and forth to Gainsville should not be spent on this trophy deer.

I would like to donate $50 towards the mount of this awesome buck. Hopefully some more of the group will chime in and get this thing on the wall in a timely manner. I wish we could do more but Christmas got me this year. 

Congrats Dillon!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Jayson Hayes knowing some of the struggles you and your family have been dealing with I am very proud of Dillon and you as a father for teaching these boys how to overlook adversity and enjoy what we love! Gas money to get your family back and forth to Gainsville should not be spent on this trophy deer.
> 
> I would like to donate $50 towards the mount of this awesome buck. Hopefully some more of the group will chime in and get this thing on the wall in a timely manner. I wish we could do more but Christmas got me this year.
> 
> Congrats Dillon!


Count me in


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Send me an address and I'll send a check to help out. It would be an honor to help out.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Lets do it! Find out who ya'll are gonna use Jason and I'm sure we can cover it fer ya'll!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Please pm me your name and address information, Jason.
Great idea Mullet Hunter, lets recognize their efforts and get this thing done.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am in too. Great idea. Just shoot me a Pm and I will sent a check. Thanks Jason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapmanstew (Dec 26, 2015)

Great idea, I'm in. Please PM address.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll be glad to mount the deer for free.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

You can count me in. Send me a pm also Jason. That just made my day!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Damnit son!!! That is a mule!!! Congrats to both of you, couldn't have happened to better people at a better time!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang! Congrats on the monster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Stud!!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful buck......


----------



## fishslayer87 (Jul 5, 2015)

Freaking awesome buck Dillian congratulations!


----------

